# Rauschen wenn das HDMI-Kabel eingesteckt ist



## Benni1990 (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo an alle, 

ich habe ein „kleines“ Problem. Ich habe seit kurzem die Adam A3X und den Adam Sub 7. 
Ich habe meinen TV über ein 10m HDMI-Kabel an den Rechner angeschlossen, welcher in der anderen Ecke des Zimmers steht.
Nun brummen die Boxen immer sehr laut, wenn ich das HDMI-Kabel in meine Grafikkarte einstecke. 
Kann sich jemand erklären, woran das liegt?
Liegt es an dem Kabel selbst oder an der Grafikkarte? 

Liebe Grüße
Benni


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2016)

Masseschleife übers HDMI-Kabel. Zieh mal das Antennenkabel vom TV, falls vorhanden. Wenn es dann klappt, kannst du mit einem Mantelstromfilter das Brummen los werden. Ansonsten hilft eventuell ein besseres HDMI-Kabel oder TV und Rechner / Lautsprecher auf die gleiche Steckdose hängen.


----------



## Benni1990 (7. Juni 2016)

Nach der Entfernung des antenenkabels hat das Brummen aufgehört. Was kann ich da jetzt machen ? Welche Mantelstromfilter kannst du empfehlen?


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2016)

Ich weiß zwar sehr oft, wie das Problem zu beheben ist (jeder Fall ist anders). Aber einen Mantelstromfilter hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gebraucht, kann dir also dahingehend leider keine Empfehlungen geben. Am besten du wendest dich an einen Elektriker der sich mit sowas auskennt. Viel Glück noch


----------



## Benni1990 (8. Juni 2016)

Wüsstest du den einen anderen Weg, das Problem zu beheben?


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2016)

Testweise mal ein Stromkabel/-verlängerung rüber ziehen und alle Geräte an die selbe Steckdose (per Mehrfach-Verteiler) hängen. Ist aber auch keine dauerhafte Lösung, mal eben 10 Meter Kabel in der Gegend rumliegen lassen  Dann doch lieber den Mantelstromfilter.

Am besten du fragst mal in einem (oder dem? ) HiFi-Forum, die kennen sich da besser aus, welcher Mantelstromfilter der richtige ist.
(siehe z.B. Zubehör, nach dem öfters gefragt wird, Hifi-Wissen - HIFI-FORUM)


----------



## Benni1990 (27. Juni 2016)

Mithilfe des Behringer HD400, konnte ich das Rauschen komplett eliminieren


----------

